# Mead problem



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

I'm having trouble getting any of my mead to age more than 3 months. Everybody likes it so much the bottles always end up empty.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Maybe you could make larger batches of mead at a time? 
Maybe stash a bottle or two in hiding?


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Sounds like you need to share the recipe


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Try not opening them!


----------



## StoneLion (Jul 12, 2014)

Colino said:


> I'm having trouble getting any of my mead to age more than 3 months. Everybody likes it so much the bottles always end up empty.


I had this problem at first. The problem is scale. You must increase your batch size. If you think that your mead is good then wait until you properly age some of it. The older the better. Personally, I feel like it really starts to get good around the 4 year mark. 

I was able to successfully age it when I stopped bottling it so quickly. I bulk age now in large batches (15 gallons) and it makes it seem unavailable...easier for me emotionally to age it..ha! I don't even consider bottling until it hits 3 years.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

RayMarler said:


> Maybe you could make larger batches of mead at a time?
> Maybe stash a bottle or two in hiding?


I'm making 4 gallon batches now and if you build it they will find it! 


marshmasterpat said:


> Sounds like you need to share the recipe


12 to 15 pounds canola honey
4 gallons water
EC1118 yeast
Energizer and nutrient as per instructions
let rot until time between bubbles is more than 30 seconds in air lock
Rack and add a couple pounds of what ever frozen fruit I find in the bottom of my chest freezer
let rot for at least another month before bottling 



StoneLion said:


> I had this problem at first. The problem is scale. You must increase your batch size. If you think that your mead is good then wait until you properly age some of it. The older the better. Personally, I feel like it really starts to get good around the 4 year mark.
> 
> I was able to successfully age it when I stopped bottling it so quickly. I bulk age now in large batches (15 gallons) and it makes it seem unavailable...easier for me emotionally to age it..ha! I don't even consider bottling until it hits 3 years.


Do you make 15 gallon batches at once or 3 five gallon and combine them? If so what kind of containers come in 15 gallon size?


----------



## StoneLion (Jul 12, 2014)

I make 15 gallon batches. Standard stainless steel beer kegs are 15.5 gallons. I pull the stem out and it is basically a SS carboy at that point. Won't crack, has handles, and keeps out light. Perfect.


----------



## StoneLion (Jul 12, 2014)

Or something lile this works also...

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/191163281197


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

StoneLion said:


> I make 15 gallon batches. Standard stainless steel beer kegs are 15.5 gallons. I pull the stem out and it is basically a SS carboy at that point. Won't crack, has handles, and keeps out light. Perfect.





StoneLion said:


> Or something lile this works also...
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/191163281197


Excellent information I like the beer keg idea.
Thanks


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

StoneLion said:


> I had this problem at first. The problem is scale. You must increase your batch size. If you think that your mead is good then wait until you properly age some of it. The older the better. Personally, I feel like it really starts to get good around the 4 year mark.
> 
> I was able to successfully age it when I stopped bottling it so quickly. I bulk age now in large batches (15 gallons) and it makes it seem unavailable...easier for me emotionally to age it..ha! I don't even consider bottling until it hits 3 years.


I did some calculations, and at the present rate of consumption I will have to make 65 gallon batches in order to get a taste of my mead at 4 years old.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Colino said:


> I did some calculations, and at the present rate of consumption I will have to make 65 gallon batches in order to get a taste of my mead at 4 years old.


No. You just need a long wine thief and don't tell anyone where it is. 

Try carbonating some and bottling it in beer bottles.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

make it up and bring it to my house - I swear to ya it will be there for ya in 4 years - HAHAHA


----------



## Johnnycake (May 13, 2016)

The only way I've ever gotten this to work is to take some with me to a relative I see once a year or two at best for Holidays or something and give it to them. I recently was at my wife's uncle's place and he said, "you know you left me some honey wine or something a few years ago. I still have it." BINGO. Makes visiting the family something to look forward to!


----------



## StoneLion (Jul 12, 2014)

Colino said:


> I did some calculations, and at the present rate of consumption I will have to make 65 gallon batches in order to get a taste of my mead at 4 years old.



That's the spirit...better get crack'n 

This is actually how I became a bee keeper. Honey prices kept going up. I went in to buy five 5 gallon buckets of honey from the beekeeping supply shop and the price had gone up to $270 for 5 gallons of local(ish) wildflower honey, that's $1350.00 ....so after I got the paper bag away from my face....I said "how much for bees and a hive?" I can't produce 25 gallons in one year by myself ...yet...but I am close.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

stone - no taking on my storage offer HAHAHA


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Folks must be really thirsty to drink a 3 mo mead.

The beauty of meads comes thru with aging, if good at 3 mo, multiply that to imagine a 3 yr old.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

> no taking on my storage offer HAHAHA


 I have good friends that I trust with anything but my beer (or mead) or BBQ. They mean no harm but ............. they just can't not help themselves


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

If you make bigger batches, you'll have even more friends. 

Alex


----------

